# My Rigs



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I have (2) 8' & (2) 7' Berkly Glow Sticks. They all hae Diawa Reels.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i use i have 3 of the 8 foot white kat king or whatever rods they have at fleet farm, and all the reels are all shimano i think, and i use 40 lb suffix green line, the stuff is awesome and cheap


----------

